# How To Find Hours Of Sony DLP Lamp???



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Again! Wondering if there is a way to find out how many hours are on the lamp on my 42" Sony Grand Wega DLP. Also, is there any aftermarket yet for these lamps or are they still ridiculously priced?
Thanks!!!
Bob


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sony does not make DLP sets. Post the exact model number and I will look it up for you. There are vendors where you can get the OEM lamp for less than from Sony, but even if you buy it form Sony the prices are not ridiculous. Likely under $300 depending on the model, which translates to about a nickel per hour, likely less than it costs for electricity to operate the set.


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks! It's a Sony KDF42E200 DLP 3LCD that I bought a year ago. I guess Sony has dropped the DLP's totally! The info on the lamps would be great. Is there a way to find out how many hours are on the current lamp?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you mean KDF-42E2000? 

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...51&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=11038977


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep that's it. It's a fantastic TV, I don't why Sony stopped production.


----------

